# Meyer E60 or E60H? Difference



## 1759 (Nov 16, 2000)

What's the difference between a Meyer E60 and E60H?

Is one pump better than the other?

Is there a way to turn an E60 to E60H?

Thanx.
Ron


----------



## plow4u (Jan 17, 2000)

I have both an E-60 and an E60H from my understanding they are both the same except the the E-60H has a longer piston stroke to raise the heavy municipial type plows higher. You can change the tank and piston along with the studs and etc. either way. At least this is what I was told by Central Parts Warehouse. Call them they are great to deal with and very helpful.


----------



## 1759 (Nov 16, 2000)

thanx.

Ron


----------



## Lou (Jan 1, 2000)

*Yes, there is a difference*

The E-60 is a light duty pump. There are several differences
between the two pumps. The ram on the E-60H has a wider diameter so they do not interchange. You can't go wrong with an E-60H....it is made for heavy duty use, and they are usually more dependable. There is a prior post that discusses these pumps......seek and you may find.....


----------

